# A complete novice re Italy



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well here I am again planning my trip back to the UK for Xmas,this time we are going via Italy (dont laugh last year we went via Poland.)

Having never been to Italy before I have a few questions.
1 I think they have aire de sotras is this the same as the aires in France.

2 We will be crossing the border from France in to Liguria on the A10 going up to Savona , then heading north into Switzerland, If the aires are like the French ones can any one tell me if I can download poi for tom tom,

3 Anything else you seasoned Italian travelers can tell me would be a great help.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Indicate and move lane on motorways. That was my experiance.

If you do not start to move over they will not let you 

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No aires in Switzerland.

Don't forget to buy the Swiss Motorway/Tunnel vignette at the border. 
SwFr40 or they take the equiv in €uros, change given in SwFr.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look in >> this forum << Hogan.

It's the second one in the yellow drop-down menu under Articles.

There is some good stuff in there, much of it courtesy of Boff.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

1. The general name is 'sosta's'

Broken down into 3 different types...

Area Attrezzata - Like a full 'Aire de Service Camping-Car', where there is a m/home service point and overnight parking places.

Punto Sosta - Like an 'Aire de Stationement', somewhere to park for the night but with no motorhome servicing facilities.

Camper Service - like an 'Aire de Service sans parking', a motorhome service point but without overnight parking.

2. For POI's..

look  >here< and click on the first option "SCARICA IL FILE DEI PUNTI SOSTA IN ITALIA", or download direct from the following link...

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/gps/ITA_GPS.ZIP

Unzip it and copy the 'ITA_GPS.OV2' and the 'ITA_GPS.BMP' files to your TomTom.

nb, there are some 'aires' in Switzerland but not many. Have a look >Here<

Pete


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks all, thats given me something to work on.
I take it that Italy is as good as France and Germany re motorhomes ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I would say Italy is not as "geared up" for motorhomes as France, but then again, nowhere is!

Russell


----------



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Indicate and move lane on motorways. That was my experiance.
> 
> If you do not start to move over they will not let you
> 
> Dave p


ill second that, i have never seen a place where the the lines painted on the road are just there to use up paint!! You just indicate where you want to go and drive there. If there is heavy traffic you just go slower. My girlfriend has taken some hillarious videos of cars passing us 3 wide on a 1 lane road with oncoming traffic!

Also, in our experience the police dont seem to be bothered checking up on you if your parked up on the roadside for the night. It appears that as we dont speak itialian, they will have a headache trying to talk to us so they dont bother


----------

